# SO Einstien fuinally got a truck



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok my oldest son as far as I'm concerned screwed the pooch on buying a truck, he got hit in Greenville by a F250 and it totaled his 06 cat eye chevy, so afte three weks the ins co paid it off and gave him 7k for his truck, I found a 98 F150 that only needed a windshield ( 300 in Ahoskie) and upper control arms,(25 each on rock auto) and two front tires total price for the truck 3k
So he looks EVERY where except the ford, ends up with a 03 cat eye 4x4 Z71 with a standard cab and a camper shell, he paid 6300 for it......it leaks oil
Guess who wont be working on it .........ME
at least he is a mechanic


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Unless it's part of an estate, there's no such thing as an under 10k pickup that is in really good condition.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Corday said:


> Unless it's part of an estate, there's no such thing as an under 10k pickup that is in really good condition.


back in the early 90s, I was on the way home and saw a 1973 ford torino for sale. Stopped, looked it over and they only wanted $150 for it. Except for a crumpled pass side fender and bumper, it was in GREAT shape, no rust. Took it for a test drive, and noticed the odometer read 3300 miles, so I automatically think 103300 miles. Then the guy (a couple years older than me) says it's actual miles, I'm like yeah OK. 
It ran great, so I bought it. Gave him the money, got the title, and again he says 'actual miles'. So, I asked why he kept saying that when I already bought the car.

Turns out, his mom and dad bought the car new, then when it was a couple months old his brother decided to take it for a joy ride and ran into a tree. So as punishment, they parked it in the barn and told him he had to pay it off. It ended up sitting in the barn for the next 20 years till they were moving and decided to see what they could get out of it.
I drove it for a few years, till the trans went out and put the engine (351w) in my mustang.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

$150 with a mere 3,300 miles. Unbelievable. I'll take some of those.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> $150 with a mere 3,300 miles. Unbelievable. I'll take some of those.


 That is my second favorite buy I ever made.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Not too sure I want to even know what the first was. (Oh my God GrandPa! TMI Too Much Information).


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Corday said:


> Unless it's part of an estate, there's no such thing as an under 10k pickup that is in really good condition.


There is around here, theres a 86 D150 standard cab 8 foot bed 4x4 360 on 305 that a guy has had since it was new, drove three times, and put in his garage ,and only drove it every now and them to keep it running, it even the original shocks and tires on it, he wants 2500 for it the only reason I don't scarf it up is the same reason nobody else does, 389 a gallon gas


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

What's the mileage? Overall condition? Rust?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> What's the mileage? Overall condition? Rust?


external......one dent that looks like it was beat out from underneath by somebody like me
Cab......excelent, condition, headliner is falling but that's no problem, my son will simply install a camo fabric over it
"a"piller, drivers side.........plastic cover is cracked
dash.....no cracks
ODO 170000
Engine...oil pan leaks ( normal to moderate seepage from a worn out gasket, Front main seal on the timing cover leaks, My son said that's easy to fix...(ok whatever LOL)
Frame...surface rust ion a few small places
The truck looks like it never saw the brine'd salted roads we have here in winter


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sure wasn't expecting that 170,000 miles._  _ If I were there and a heck of a lot younger though it does _sound_ like a decent deal for as old as it is. I'd probably offer $2,000 cash now and see if he'd bite.

KBB only goes back to 1992: https://www.kbb.com/dodge/d150-regu...=trade-in&condition=fair&options=6255524|true


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I always liked those old square Dodges. Drove one for a few years (company truck) I thought about buying it when they got new trucks, but had my 77 f150 4 x4, and the 64 f350 stake side. (ex highway truck, bright orange, called it big ugly) plus my ranger and mustang, so decided didn't need another vehicle


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

<chuckle> It was my wife that decided I did NOT need yet another vehicle.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

only problem in me getting it is mileage, its 2wd so that would make life easier o convert, I'd need a high gear 6 speed auto transmission and a rear end out of a 70 Pontiac station wagon with a 211 gear ratio
Granted after that mod I'd never pull anything but id get apx 18 to 22 mpg


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

These Are the Most Fuel-Efficient Pickups You Can Buy


And a whole bunch of ’em are full-size rigs, believe it or not.




www.motortrend.com







> 2021 Ford F-150 Diesel | 23 MPG
> 
> In order to nab the 3.0-liter turbodiesel V-6 engine in a 2021 Ford F-150, you must purchase either the extended-cab SuperCab or crew-cab SuperCrew body styles. Beyond that, the diesel is available in practically any trim level, including the base F-150 XL. The engine runs a steep $3,800-$4,995, but it delivers up to *27 mpg on the highway*—and *it comes only with four-wheel drive*, an interesting bonus given how most every other truck on this list sticks to rear-wheel drive. (Why? Typically, adding an extra driven axle knocks a mile or two off the headline EPA estimates.) As with other diesels on this list, the Ford F-150 diesel's highway efficiency is the attention-grabbing figure, but it's also high enough to drag the EPA's combined mpg figure up to a respectable 23 mpg.[/b]





> 2022 Ford Maverick Hybrid | Key Specs
> Base Price: $21,490
> Powertrain: 2.5L mild hybrid I-4 (191 hp)
> EPA Fuel Economy (city/hwy/combined): *40*/33//37 mpg


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

He replaces the entire 3" lift kit from=nt and back with quality parts and the ball joints, control arm bushings all tie rod's pitman, an idler along with the rear U bolts, then took it to the Chevy Dealer in Rocky Mount who told him he had the wrong parts
I know for a FACT he DID NOT USE THE WRONG PARTS!!!!!!!! He is VERY OCD about vehicle repairs and wont settle for anything less then the best for his truck, so all I can say is if your stuck with a Chevrolet, don't go to Rocky mount Chevy for an alignment


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Never get an alignment at a dealer's. Go to a specialty shop.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Him and his GF are stopping by the house to pick up his dog and go to a place in VA where a guy nicknamed Skippy works, he used to work at Firestone on Holland rd in Va Beach and EVERYBODY that could tie their own shoes in that area went to Firestone and waited for him to be able to align their vehicle
Personally if I had a concrete floor in my garage I could finance a alignment machine and do alignments


----------

